# Warranty on electrical appliances



## damien79 (15 Jun 2008)

Is there a standard warranty length for electrical appliances( Ovens dishwashers etc.) purchased in ROI. i.e. is it 1 year, 2 years etc. or is it up to the manufacturer or distributor.


----------



## LouisCribben (15 Jun 2008)

*Re: Warranty on electrical applainces*

There is no standard warranty.
A manufacturer does not have the give any warranty.

Most electrical appliances have a 1 year warranty, although some applicances have a 3 or 5 year warranty (sometimes at an extra cost)

For goods with no warranty (and also for goods which have a waranty) , you are covered by law by the "sales of goods and supply of services act" which also protect the consumer, googling it will give you details about it.


----------



## shesells (16 Jun 2008)

*Re: Warranty on electrical applainces*

Generally on white goods it's one year labour and five years parts guarantees. That's most of the better known brands anyway, that my Dad has in his shop!


----------



## SlurrySlump (26 Nov 2008)

*Re: Warranty on electrical applainces*

I have a DVD recorder that has broken down after 1 year 11 months. I still have the original receipt, showing that the item cost €200 from Currys. There is a 1 year guarantee with the product but I understand that under the Sale of Goods Act there is no time limit on when I might make a claim. Do you think that if I brought the product back to the shop I might have it repaired free of charge or am I wasting my time?


----------



## iggy (26 Nov 2008)

*Re: Warranty on electrical applainces*

You`d be wasting your time. One year guarantee...end of.You probably had the option to get extra breakdown insurance when you were purchasing it.
Bear in mind that most of these types of hardware are throw-away now...unfortunately.


----------

